# Bleeding Brakes '69.......



## Bull (Apr 7, 2013)

I am having trouble bleeding the brakes (front disc) on my '69 GTO and Google brought me to a thread here, so I registered and searched around. 

I keep getting an endless stream of air from the DS front caliper.

Contrary to what the OP wrote about the order for bleeding, my factory manual says to start with the DS front, then PS front, DS rear and PS rear. This is contrary to what I expected, which was to start at the bleeder furthest away from the MC. I believe the factory manual for my '76 Trans Am lists that as the proper order.

I read elsewhere on the internet that the plunger on the metering valve bolted under the MC does NOT need to be held open unless you are pressure bleeding. I'm using Russell speed bleeders, which means I am just pumping the brakes. I do see people saying that the metering valve can lead to a bad bleed/endless air, but I'm not sure how that works?

I hope I can solve this issue quickly, since warm weather is just about here and I want to take the car out.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey Bull, I started a new thread and moved your post rather than leave it in an old thread....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You should always bleed the brake farthest from the master cyl first. RR, LR, RF, LF. That said, I haven't used a power bleeder, vacuum bleeder, speed bleeder, etc. for about the last 20 years. I do it the easy way: gravity. Take the cap off of the MC, make sure it's full of fluid, and crack a caliper/cylinder bleeder bolt. Sip your coffee, read the newspaper, etc. Clean off the chassis/suspension with plain water in a spray bottle. (It'll wash right off). When you get solid, rapid drips, close it up and move on. This pretty much works every time unless there is a problem with the system, like incorrectly routed lines or a clogged line or bleeder.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree gravity bleeding from furthest to closest is the way to go. Just be sure the MS stays full. When done pump up the brakes and then bleed them all again to be sure no trapped air.


----------

